# Impresora OKI Digital LED imrime en lineas.



## awa (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola...
Tengo 2 impresoras laser OKI B4350 que en realdiad es con un cabezal con Leds el tema es las 2 hecen la misma falla, imprimen como si la ventana del laser estuviera sucia, marcando lineas verticales mas claras y mas obscuras bien definidas. Puede ser el cabezal led dañado?
Es comun esta falla en estos cabezales, o es dificil de que fallen, que opinion merece esta tecnologia?
http://www.oki.es/fcgi-bin/public.fcgi?pid=37&nid=76&cid=139

Gracias...


----------



## VAZKEZ (Oct 1, 2008)

Hace mucho k n o le cambias el toner?
Parece k es por falta de toner, ya k lo k comentas sobre la barra led, es muy dificil o se da en pocos casos el k falle toda la barra. Los fallos k he visto yo en barras leds son k a la hora de imprimir haga una raya negra (muy intensa) a todo lo largo del folioy en la parte donde se hayan estropeado los leds (pueden estropearse 3 o 4 lo cual te haria una raya de medio centrimeto).
Tambien puede ser k tengas la barra sucia de toner, limpiala con las toallitas k vienen con los toners.
Ya me diras como te ha ido.


----------



## awa (Oct 1, 2008)

Hola gracias por responder...
La verdad es que me olvide de comentar en este foro como termino la el tema...
Si... en efecto el cabezal funciona bien el problema estaba en el rodillo de carga de toner se acumulo pegotes de toner en la lamina que quita el exceso de carga esto ya me habia pasado con otras impresoras pero me confundio el hecho de que fueran tan gruesas las lineas que marcaba tal vez dependiera del toner o el diseño de cartucho...
En fin una limpieza de los rodillos mantenimiento y quedo funcionando bien...
Muchas gracias por responder.....


----------

